# 2008 NKC Squirrel Dog of the Year Standings!!!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Just thought everyone might be interested in the 2008 NKC Squirrel Dog of the Year Standings. You can view the dogs and owners at the link below. It was last updated on 12/30/08. Congrats to Donald Cox and his dog, C&S Windy who is on top of a LONG list.

We are very proud of our little female feist dog, Kentucky Jody for making the Top 10!

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/sq_do ... e_year.htm

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

The NKC is the largest registrar of squirrel dogs in the country and has MANY events across the country every year. Any time you would like to see the pedigree of our feist dogs, let me know. Yes, they have conformation shows as part of the events but MUCH MORE emphasis is put on the ability of a dog to tree wild squirrels.

Here is the link to upcoming NKC Cur& Feist Events:

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/Upcom ... /hunts.htm

-Marc


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

ccccrnr said:


> OK
> 
> Are curs and feist a pure function dog and not a pure breed dog?


They ARE pure bred working dogs, but not relagated to prancing in rings for their owners and the show world. Bred to do a job, and not for $$$ like the AKC breeds.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Thanks, Nate! Hit that nail on the head!

-Marc


----------

